# I got more artwork on my back!



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 4, 2007)

I couldn't help but share this, despite the fact that it's off topic. But gosh I love tattoos. <3

I'm getting this whole scene done on my back, and I just got the outline for the bottom half. It's a big work in progress, but it looks so cool already. I just had to post a picture of it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow.... that's some amazing work, can't wait to see it once it's further along!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 4, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Must have taken hours...ouch


----------



## supersoup (Jul 4, 2007)

that is SO badass, i love it!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 4, 2007)

she just loves to brag about it, not that I blame her, it's some hardcore stuff.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG!! jejeje love it!!! Its really amazing ... I admire you lol!!! it must have hurt a lot!!! jejejeje, but its beautiful !!! xD


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 4, 2007)

You do Washington Irving proud!


----------



## Kiki (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see it when it's all done. Really original.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 6, 2007)

*I know from some personal experience about that kinda pain LOLOL

just know one day it will be over..and you have a masterpiece...YOUR BODY..a work of art of your own UNIQUENESS

and yes that really is MY BACK in my avatar*


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 6, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 6, 2007)

The coloring on that is very interesting. It doesn't look like most work I've seen. You must have found a very unique artist. For the record, I love it, especially because it's not something I've seen before. It's really, really cool. I'm jealous. If I could afford to have it done, I'd love a large back piece. But I'm poor. :/


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 6, 2007)

*giggles* thanks everybody!

HDANGEL15, I love your tattoo. I remember when I first came on here, I came across a big picture of it and I think I stared at it for like 5 minutes. It's beautiful. 

I was really lucky with my tattoo artist. I went up to New Hampshire last year when I was 17 to get my first tattoo. I had to leave MA because I was using my cousin's ID... which said I was 23. So I went to random tattoo parlor with my headless horseman design and the guy did it. It took over 5 hours, but he only charged me like 300 because it's all I had. And it was obviously meant to be... because a few months later he moved down to Massachusetts and now he works at the closest tattoo parlor to me. Lucky lucky. So I've gone back to him for all of my tattoos, except the Nephillim on my arm... cuz that was more of a 'spur of the moment' thing. 

Blah, I rambled. xP


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 6, 2007)

White skin and tattoo... :smitten: 

I want one but my country sucks ¬¬.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey MaryElizabethAntoinette!!! :happy: lol.... gotta ask you something ... does it really hurts that bad? cuz I want one since... forever!! xD ... but im afraid of the pain lol (im a little chicken lol)... so could you give me any advice? (i know it's kinda off topic, but since the thread its kinda about tatoos )... I want one on my wrist btw xD!!! kisses!! :happy:

Natasha


----------



## jdprovorse (Jul 7, 2007)

nice ink, for sure, both the quality and the subject.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 7, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Hey MaryElizabethAntoinette!!! :happy: lol.... gotta ask you something ... does it really hurts that bad? cuz I want one since... forever!! xD ... but im afraid of the pain lol (im a little chicken lol)... so could you give me any advice? (i know it's kinda off topic, but since the thread its kinda about tatoos )... I want one on my wrist btw xD!!! kisses!! :happy:
> 
> Natasha



Yeah, I really wish I could give a more accurate opinion. But pain doesn't bother me. So you might find your tattoo experience to be more painful than what I describe. But yeah, it's essentially a cat scratch. Well, a long cat scratch that bleeds alot. I mean, I know I bleed alot whenever I get tattooed... that could just be me. 
But yeah, at first is hurts... then the endorphines kick in... and it just becomes annoying rather than painful. And then my tattoo artist takes a break and goes to smoke a ciggarette and when he comes back and starts carving into my back the original pain comes back again cuz the endorphines have subsided. 
But yeah... if you're getting a small one on your wrist... you'll be fine. Cuz your artist wont have to take a break, and you'll only have to deal with the initial pain once. 

In conclusion: Tattoos rule. The pain is insignificant. <3 <3


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 7, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah, I really wish I could give a more accurate opinion. But pain doesn't bother me. So you might find your tattoo experience to be more painful than what I describe. But yeah, it's essentially a cat scratch. Well, a long cat scratch that bleeds alot. I mean, I know I bleed alot whenever I get tattooed... that could just be me.
> But yeah, at first is hurts... then the endorphines kick in... and it just becomes annoying rather than painful. And then my tattoo artist takes a break and goes to smoke a ciggarette and when he comes back and starts carving into my back the original pain comes back again cuz the endorphines have subsided.
> But yeah... if you're getting a small one on your wrist... you'll be fine. Cuz your artist wont have to take a break, and you'll only have to deal with the initial pain once.
> 
> In conclusion: Tattoos rule. The pain is insignificant. <3 <3



LOL well thank you then!!! n.n!!!! im going to do it before the uni starts again ... now all i've to do its find a good design (a signifficant one) and find a good place xD (where i feel safe lol).... 

Thank you again!! n.n


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2007)

looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Catalina (Jul 9, 2007)

How incredibly unique, MaryElizabethAntoinette! 

I can imagine how excited you are to finally have gotten it started - the process itself is definitely a journey - and I hope you keep us posted (with more pics, of course) with your progress!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 9, 2007)

hehe thanks everyone! <3


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 9, 2007)

FUCKIN HOT!!!! I love it


----------



## boundsie (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## mischel (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not a tattoo expert, but i like this one!!
Well and i love this picture of your skinny white back, Mary.


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 19, 2007)

VERY very fucking dope. Mad cute. :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 23, 2007)

Its very lovely, I think it will look great when its completed.


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

Love it! Very unique! It's always a pleasure to see a fellow affictionado ~grins~ I am getting more ink next week! Please keep the updates coming as it progesses!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jul 23, 2007)

it's not bad, a little to cartoony for my taste but still not half bad.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Hey MaryElizabethAntoinette!!! :happy: lol.... gotta ask you something ... does it really hurts that bad? cuz I want one since... forever!! xD ... but im afraid of the pain lol (im a little chicken lol)... so could you give me any advice? (i know it's kinda off topic, but since the thread its kinda about tatoos )... I want one on my wrist btw xD!!! kisses!! :happy:
> 
> Natasha




I have three. One on each wrist, and one on my chest. The chest piece was my first, and it didn't hurt much at all. My wrists, they hurt. But only while he was doing it. Afterwards, fine. (My chestpiece hurt for a couple days after it was finished.)

I'll never regret doing it, I love my tattoos.

On the related note, MaryElizabeth, your backpiece is going to be GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have a pic of your tat completed?

I have a broken heart right in the middle of my chest, the Aztec God of war on my left bicep, the mayan God of death on my right pec, and a Coop she-devil on my back.

yeah, I'm addicted to ink...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2007)

hot'n fluffy said:


> Do you have a pic of your tat completed?
> 
> I have a broken heart right in the middle of my chest, the Aztec God of war on my left bicep, the mayan God of death on my right pec, and a Coop she-devil on my back.
> 
> yeah, I'm addicted to ink...



*Love to see your INK...love COOP art a lot....devils RULE!! do show PRETTY PLEASE*:smitten:


----------

